# Wait, Where Am I?



## CaptBogart (Sep 16, 2009)

I guess it's not important, after all, the sites start running into each other after awhile, especially after a couple triple venti white mocha lattes... Zing! I've been joining reptile sites and forums for some time now, but this will be the first one on mice. In fact, I can almost type this intro without looking at the keyboard, and at 20 words a minute... almost all spelled right, bonus! I think that's only because I added words to my spell check like Morph, Het, brumation, cosplay... oh, wait, that's a totally different forum. Anywho, I spend most of my time feeding... I mean enjoying my collection of colubrids, in a game I like to call, "Not the hand, not the hand!" In case you haven't guessed yet, I'm a feeder breeder. I have Killer Kings, Pillaging Pits, Hateful Hybrids, Contemptuous Corns, and Reprehensible Rat Snakes... and I own a Thesaurus... Dangerous! I enjoy caffeine fueled rampages including, but not limited to; running with bulls and/or scissors, swimming with sharks, running through museums like a kid, searching for buried treasure, wrestling alligators... (light to middle weight class of course), pinstriping my Jeep with brush and/or rocks, belly flops in mud puddles, yelling "Shark!" at the beach, and asking parents if their monkey can play the accordion too, followed by eluding cops, security, park rangers, and/or parents...
Not only do I get a kick out of Hybrid snakes, but I've been doing the same in my mouse colonies. I have hairless, rex, longhairs, silkies, and a few more I don't know the names of yet that I've been mixing... In fact I think I even invented one... Meeps... mouse sheep...









Aren't they adorable? They look just like me, shaved head and back hair, but I digress, we're here to talk mice not my awesome looks...

So, I'll leave off with a favorite quote,
"They say the seeds of what we will do are in all of us, but it always seemed to me that in those who make jokes in life, the seeds are covered with better soil and with a higher grade of manure."
Ernest Hemingway 1898-1961

Don't forget, tip the veal and try the waitress, DVD's are in the lobby...


----------



## CaptBogart (Sep 16, 2009)

See? Now you know why I'm here, I don't have Silkies, they're Satins, which is good and bad. Good that I found out what they are, bad because I misread it the first time as Satan and already ordered a sacrificial goat... Anyone need a goat? slightly used?


----------



## Cbprf (Aug 24, 2009)

Heehee, I like you.

Welcome to the forums 

Those mice scare me no offense. But hey who knows, I might grow to like them the more I look at them, *shudders*

Anyways enjoy the forums


----------



## CaptBogart (Sep 16, 2009)

Cbprf said:


> Heehee, I like you.
> 
> Welcome to the forums
> 
> ...


Thanks! I see you're from the States as well which is great, as I just realized this seems to be a UK site and wasn't sure how I was going to fake the accent...
The mice scare you? Boy, you should live in the same house as them... the squeak of their little wheels absolutely frightening, I may need that sacrificial goat after all... 
Actually I did come across a great way to stop the squeaky wheels, I use Pam butter flavored cooking spray. It doesn't keep them from making noise, just keeps the mice busy for hours licking it off...


----------



## dingbat (Jun 9, 2009)

what a great sense of humour. LOL Welcome to the forum


----------



## DomLangowski (Oct 2, 2008)

Lol, that's all I can say  Welcome to our forum :lol:


----------



## CaptBogart (Sep 16, 2009)

Thanks guys, it's been fun going through the different posts on here, but I have quite a few questions i don't think can be answered here. Since posting my "Meeps" on the snake forums, I've had lots of requests for them. I don't know anything about shipping rodents in the US, but I'm a FedEx certified live reptile shipper. I'm confident I can get them to their destination alive, I just don't want to break any carrier rules hence banning me from reptile shipping privileges... If someone can point me in the right direction on how to ship in the US it would be much appreciated


----------



## Aly-Lou (Nov 14, 2008)

Wow your mice are very peculiar, can't wait to see more weird and wonderful photos!  Welcome.


----------



## CaptBogart (Sep 16, 2009)

Aly-Lou said:


> Wow your mice are very peculiar, can't wait to see more weird and wonderful photos!  Welcome.


Thanks, I have some experimental litters right now that are in fuzzy stage, so I'll get some pics soon. I'll also try to list what I have going on to the best of my ability using what I've learned so far, so you'll have to forgive any discrepancies. I try to note what I think they are, but I can only fit so many post-it's on my helmet at a time.... I also have two colonies of ASF, (African Soft Fur), rats. 

Hairless









Brindle Longhair Rex & Splashed Longhair









Fuzzy Hairless









(2 litters) 1, Brindle Rex & both Dutch and Broken Marked Hairless 2, Hairless and Black Hairless









Argente? Rex









Not sure what color you would call these Rex









ASF's
Babies








Adults


----------



## julieszoo (May 27, 2009)

Welcome, you have some pretty and interesting mice there. I like the texels (longhair rex) especially. Here in the UK we call ASF's, multimammates. You must post some pics of your herps too, quite a few keepers here, and lots of admirers too


----------



## Capt Voodoo (Sep 15, 2009)

Hi CaptBogart,

I think I 've seen you at the corn snake forum ?? Small world...  I also just joined here a few days ago.

Love your Meeps........but I think they would scare the manure out of me corn snakes.... :mrgreen:


----------



## CaptBogart (Sep 16, 2009)

Capt Voodoo said:


> Hi CaptBogart,
> 
> I think I 've seen you at the corn snake forum ?? Small world...  I also just joined here a few days ago.
> 
> Love your Meeps........but I think they would scare the manure out of me corn snakes.... :mrgreen:


Lol, yep that's me. :ugeek: I'm all over the net with the same nic...
If you Google "CaptBogart Snake" you'll get three pages of results, four if the filters turned off


----------



## Cbprf (Aug 24, 2009)

Your mice are all beautiful. Besides the meeps *cowers*


----------



## CaptBogart (Sep 16, 2009)

Cbprf said:


> Your mice are all beautiful. Besides the meeps *cowers*


Thanks, I believe the switch for the Hairless is just delayed in this line. I'm pretty sure it won't be long before their fur falls out and they turn full hairless as the odds of finding a half flipped genetic switch are astronomical. Usually they develop fur around the peach fuzzy stage and then lose it right after while maintaining a hairless head... 
In another project, I see what appears to be Rex in the Hairless het Rex X Satin with unknown hets. I think Rex may be dominate, so will have to reclassify that gene dominate over normal or it might be the result of a normal co dom if I get some normals. There are no Hairless. I'm hoping for a Satin Rex in the 2nd generation so it will be interesting if the Mendelian Genetics prove out as I'm unfamiliar with mice gene rules and that would be a win in the good guess column, LOL :lol:


----------



## Cbprf (Aug 24, 2009)

You lost me, haha. Mine are pure pets. I don't breed. Though I think one is pregnant o.o

Anyways, I hope your meeps become... not scary? soon. Haha.


----------

